# no candy in queen cage. direct release or marshmellow?



## Dragonfly130 (Dec 12, 2008)

Even though they've been in there a couple days I'd still keep em corked and check in a couple more days and see how the bee's react to them. Feeding through the wire in a couple days, direct release. Biting wire not. This is the best way to get 100% acceptance. Otherwise your just rolling the dice and sooner or later your gonna lose queens. Also no smoke when going back to release. As little disturbance as possible. If they've accepted her put your extra frame back in and then release her. I usually put them in away from frames with lot's of bee's also. Don't know if it helps but it can't hurt. She'll work her way into them at her leisure that way.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

You can direct release without problem.


----------



## BKDave (Apr 17, 2011)

I installed 4 packages Tuesday that had only corks. Was instructed to carefully remove cork and push a small marshmellow into the hole. Should know this afternoon whether that was good advice. Can hardly wait to see how they are doing. Good luck, Dave.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would direct release.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

If the queen came inside the package (package is 3 or 4 days old) I would direct release 



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I had the same issue. The place they came from had a file on their site stating to use crystallized honey, sugar paste or marshmallows. I put in marshmallow and the queen was out 4 days later.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

direct release


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

The packages I've purchased always arrive with cork. The local dealer usually supplies marshmallows and will even put them in for us. This year I forgot to grab some so I just put the cage in the hive for a few more days and released her later. I figured even if she's been with the workers for a few days, I would rather be safe rather than sorry and let her stay in the cage a bit longer. I don't know how well pheromones carry during shipment nor how long the whole package was a group.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I do see it as a "safe or sorry" issue. If you want to be safe, direct release her so they don't build a bunch of messed up comb on the queen cage...


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i had one fly away as soon as she hit the top bars. i had lots of others head down into the hive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>i had one fly away as soon as she hit the top bars. i had lots of others head down into the hive. 

Don't release her on the top bars. Release her on the bottom of the hive on top of the bees you just dumped in...

If she flies stand still. Keep your eyes open, leave the hive open and if you haven't seen her return in 10 minutes close it up and move on. She is probably back.


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

thankyou to everyone for the advice and information. I really appreciate it.


----------

